# Family dynamics and Opera



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

What opera or opera scene is most representative of your own family dynamics?

Today has been an 'Iphigénie en Tauride' day for me.

Family and relatives, I love them all (now they've all gone home). I can calm down now - the wine helped a lot.

Le calme rentre dans mon coeur.





Happy Mothers Day
Metairie Road


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Not an opera, but 4'33" is pretty representative of my family's dynamics...


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Der Ring des Nibelungen - Me and my family we're all Gods


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Medea, nice happy family


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Happy families are all in sitcoms. Every unhappy family is unhappy in its own opera.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Happy families are all in sitcoms. Every unhappy family is unhappy in its own opera.


That's why I like opera and not sitcoms. My family are not as bad as I make them out (mostly), more amusing than depressing. I wouldn't have them any other way. Perfection must be very dull.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

You tell me, and I'll buy it, if it solves the problem.

A toxic tyrannical mother who lives alone in a castle that expects one of her children to work like a slave looking after her and taking care of her colossal day-to-day chores.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

La cenerentola, bro?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I think I know what that is. It sounds a bit like cendre in French, which is ash, hence I am thinking of Aschenbrödel. Is that by Humperdinck?


----------

